# JBL A3000GTI - not mine but wow



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

This is not my item or auction i just thought it was fun to look at:

JBL GTI Series A3000GTI 2 Channel Car Amplifier 1670 Watts RMS x 2 | eBay

Two channels of full range power that needs a 300 amp fuse and a wooden crate to ship it in.


----------



## Dirtrider4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

highly over priced but a sexy amp. im a jbl lover.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

3400 bucks and you could take this one and WestCo's A6000GTI and have a nice tweeter/mid bass stage...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

We need a permit or license to use it!


----------

